# what we need to do so mother nature can give us some snow



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

get out and give her the finger. works like a charm. Hopefully she will get mad at us and send us some nice storms...


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I know huh. I am ready. Got my truck all set. Just need some snow and some customers. So far I have one. I am hoping when the snow flies the phone starts ringing.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

theyre saying 2-3 inches of wet crap tuesday night into wednesday morning 
hopefully it happens 
if not im gonna go crazy i think


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll give her the bird here, that way when the wind blows from the west you'll get the results.
You western guys get those fingers up for us on the east coast!!


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

that's right!. Even friday looks like we will be finally getting something


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like one of you guys is going to have to bite the bullet and put out for her!:salute:


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Too many fingers out there! she is getting angry...


----------

